
Ask HN: When something goes very wrong - andrewfromx
When a server goes down, or some other 911 business disaster happens, how about an app JUST for communication during that time. Features would include:<p>1. CEO can wakeup anyone he needs to. App will make a loud noise even at 3am.<p>2. App will require monthly fire drills to make sure everyone has app installed and it&#x27;s working.<p>3. App is hosted on entirely different network than normal one so if the problem is your server is down, you can still talk to your team to fix that server.<p>Any other apps in the market already do this?
======
romanhn
PagerDuty should fit the bill, it's their core competency. You won't need fire
drills, since you can see if folks are acking and resolving alerts.
Disclaimer: I work there.

------
orangepenguin
Realize also that exceptional uptime is not easy to achieve. If you want to
sell this service, you also need to have incredibly reliable infrastructure.

Example: I worked at a VoIP company. A mishandled call by another carrier in
the chain led to the death of a child (it took several minutes to actually
reach emergency services in the right country).

You don't want to advertise that your app is available when everything else
has failed unless it _always is_.

------
atsaloli
Sounds like 3N which is now Everbridge.
[http://www.everbridge.com/](http://www.everbridge.com/)

------
iSloth
PagerDuty, OpsGenie, VictorOps have similar features.

We use the last one for our automated on-call, works ok most of the time.

------
pavs
Usually, monitoring and alerting system are isolated from your core network by
design. It's just good practice.

~~~
andrewfromx
what are the top 3 monitoring and alerting system apps out there today?

~~~
pavs
Depends on what you are monitoring. There are way too many to list.

~~~
andrewfromx
A friend is thinking about starting a company to build an app for the
description in parent. Can you think of like an OPS911 RedAlert App that can
make a loud noise on someone's phone at any hour?

~~~
malux85
And if I put my phone on silent? You cannot override this, on iPhone at least.

